# Wer läuft, lebt länger!



## gtbiker (13. März 2013)

*Wer läuft, lebt länger!* - schroffe These in einem Radforum! Also verbinden wir "Laufen" mit "Rad" und es ergibt sich ein *Laufrad*!

Das Laufrad als entscheidender Startpunkt der Evolution des Fahrrads vor langer Zeit, als auch der persönlichen Entdeckung der Mobilität eines Kindes. 

In diesem Sinne soll hier also ein Laufrad gedeihen! 
Ein grober Schlachtplan steht, bei einigen Punkten bin ich auf eure Hilfe angewiesen und bei ein paar Punkten will ich einfach nur meinen Gedanken freien Lauf lassen.
Denn eines habe ich bereits jetzt bei den Recherchen festgestellt, es ist alles andere als einfach ein Laufrad aufzubauen!

Kleiner Vorgeschmack:




Die Tage dann mehr....


----------



## Y_G (14. März 2013)

Oh ich freue mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (14. März 2013)

Heute gibt es also die Basis zu sehen, den Rahmen.
Made in Germany und 974g schwer. Die Rohrdimensionen entsprechen denen eines Erwachsenen-Rahmens; für ein Kind also bombproof! Verarbeitung ist gut, einzig das Sattelrohr könnte besser ausgerieben sein. Das Oberflächenfinish des Rahmens habe ich kurzerhand mittels Spülschwamm und Spüli von "raw" nach gebürstet gebracht, sieht eigentlich ganz gut aus.
Der Hersteller ist Heia-Bikes.

Wie ersichtlich handelt es sich um ein 12" Laufrad, die Teilesuche kann also teils lustig werden....


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. März 2013)

aeh ja... woher und wie viel... gerne auch per pm. mein kleiner tubt noch mit dem wutsch in der wohnung, aber auch das hat wohl bald ein ende


----------



## Cyborg (15. März 2013)

Sehr schön!


----------



## goegolo (15. März 2013)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> aeh ja... woher und wie viel... gerne auch per pm. mein kleiner tubt noch mit dem wutsch in der wohnung, aber auch das hat wohl bald ein ende



Bitte eine Info zu mir, schickes Ding


----------



## Hanxs (16. März 2013)

http://www.heia-bikes.homepage.t-online.de

Sehr schick! Aber teuer. :-(


----------



## Y_G (17. März 2013)

Was heißt teuer? Sag mal an sonst rufen ja alle da an und fragen


----------



## Cyborg (17. März 2013)

1780,- Euro  für Komplettrad.


----------



## Taurus1 (17. März 2013)

Autsch!


----------



## goegolo (17. März 2013)

Jup, auch der Wiesmann ruft fÃ¼r Vergleichbares einen Neupreis von immerhin 4000â¬ auf. Ich denke diese LiebhaberstÃ¼cke schaffen keine Auflage > 10 RÃ¤der. Warum hat das Teil hier trotz Einzelanfertigung einen so elend langen Radstand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris4711 (17. März 2013)

Mehr Laufruhe


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2013)

Länge läuft. Is ja auch ein Laufrad.  Schweißnähte noch schleifen?


----------



## gtbiker (17. März 2013)

Schweißnähte schleifen? 
Aufgarkeinenfallnicht!

Apropos Wiesmann; kann nicht mal jemand das geniale Laufrad erlösen?
http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/occasion.htm


Weiter gehts hier im Text mit dem Steuersatz, Mortrop HS65, Zielgewicht ist durch weglassen des Kabelbinders zu erreichen 
Klasse Teil; preiswert, leicht und tauglich.






Da komme ich auch schon zur ersten ernsthaften Problemstelle: Gabel?
Einbauhöhe? Wo bekommt man Gabeln fü so kleine Räder? Starrgabeln aufschneiden und mit Carbonrohren wieder verkürzt zusammenfügen? Federgabelkrone mit Custom-Gabelscheiden versehen? Alternativen?


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2013)

Hm, das steht auch schon länger auf der Seite beim Flori. Für die meisten wohl einfach zu teuer für ein "Spielzeug"...

Außer Ersatzgabeln der üblichen Verdächtigen (im besten Fall Kokua, sonst Speci, Merida, Puky...) fällt mir nix ein. Die werden diesem Rahmen wohl eher nicht gerecht. Also was schweißen lassen?


----------



## hakenschlag (19. März 2013)

mein gabel vorschlag, wäre du baust eine 12 zoll lefty selber


----------



## Cyborg (19. März 2013)

hakenschlag schrieb:


> mein gabel vorschlag, wäre du baust eine 12 zoll lefty selber



So wie _@carioca_?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hakenschlag (19. März 2013)

ja ungefähr so 
da denkt man man hätte eine colle idee, aber die gibt es natürlich schon. obwohl ich meinte natürlich gefedert


----------



## Cyborg (19. März 2013)

Gefedert? Besser is.


----------



## Taurus1 (19. März 2013)

Und ich dachte schon, der ein oder andere, der am *Kinderfahrrad* rumbastelt, wäre etwas bekloppt. (Im positiven Sinn)
Das ist ja noch krasser. Aber schon irgendwie geil.

Und mich habt ihr ja auch schon angesteckt, hab ja am Kaniabike meiner Tochter auch schon geschraubt.

Auch wenn der zu erwartende Endpreis jenseits von gut und böse ist, wünsche ich gutes gelingen. Und bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Vielleicht kann man es ja auch als eine Art Kunstwerk betrachten.


----------



## gtbiker (19. März 2013)

Carioca hat Träume ausgelebt, grandiose Dinge hat er gebaut, habe es mit Spannug verfolgt!
Leider stehen mir solche Fähigkeiten nicht zur Verfügung, es muss mit einfachen Mitteln funktionieren.
Eine ausgediente gerade Starrgabel und auch eine Gabelkrone einer alten MZ Gabel liegen hier, aber es scheint eine andere Lösung zu werden. 
Die Tage dann mehr dazu.


Der Vorbau ist eingeflogen! KCNC Flyride 50mm 25,4mm, 89g.
Leicht und günstig (20,-) aber lumpig verarbeitet. Am Gewindeaustritt schauten Späne in den Himmel, diese wurden anscheinend einfach miteloxiert. Gleich mal entfernt, Metallteile im Fleisch erzeugt böse Entzündungen!

Bis jetzt hatte ich 3 Fahrradteile von KCNC und alle waren schlecht verarbeitet.
- Scandium Sattelstütze: Nicht zur Belastungsrichtung ovalisiert sondern in abstrusem Winkel.
- Scandium Lenker: Labels 2cm auserhalb der Mitte aufgedruckt
- oben gezeigter Vorbau: gefährliche Metallspäne

Was läuft da falsch? Ist das der Preis den wir für billig und leicht bezahlen müssen? Akquirierung von Geld als oberste Priorität fernab einer Produktidentifikation? Armselig.


----------



## gtbiker (28. März 2013)

Kinderrad bringt eine nicht ganz so hohe Belastung an den Tag wie bei den älteren Semestern, da kann man schonmal Aluschrauben am Vorbau verwenden. Orangene weil schwarz leer war und ist. 74g, passt.


----------



## gtbiker (2. April 2013)

Und weiter gehts mit dem Lenker, alter Ritchey WCS, hier aus dem Bikemarkt preiswert erstanden. 41cm breit, Gewicht ok, passt 






Hat jemand einen Tipp für dünne Griffe?


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. April 2013)

Ich finde die Lizard Mini Machine sehr gut. Oder ist dir das mit Klemmringen zu viel Gewicht?

Das Rot sähe an dem Raw-Rahmen schon sehr fett aus! 
Dafür müsste natürlich der Lenker von seinen Farben befreit werden, damit sich nix beißt.


----------



## Taurus1 (3. April 2013)

Schaumstoffgriffe ?


----------



## gtbiker (3. April 2013)

Die Lizards scheinen nicht wirklich dünner zu sein als andere Griffe? Gibt es irgendwo eine Angabe? Beim Hersteller habe ich leider nichts gefunden.

Schaumstoffgriffe? Hast du einen konkreten Vorschlag? Zumindest dann nicht die üblichen, eher etwas in Richtung Evazote....es gibt auch dünne Griffe aus dem Trialbereich, da werde ich mich mal umschauen. Andere und weitere Vorschläge natürlich jederzeit willkommen!


----------



## Diman (4. April 2013)

(Rennrad)Lenkerband wickeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (4. April 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Redline-Mini-Grips-102mm-Black/dp/B0012NNH36"]Redline Hex mini[/ame] sind dünn und kurz und würden damit gut passen. Ich hatte die am CNOC 16. Eigentlich sind sie auch günstig - nur in D fürchte ich z.zt. schwer zu bekommen. Den BMX Laden in Bremen, von dem ich sie hatte, gibt es nicht mehr. Aber ein paar BMX-Shops in D haben ja Redline-Kompletträder. Da könnte man mal fragen.

Die Dinger sind sehr weich und zersetzen sich entsprechend schnell. Deshalb am besten gleich zwei Paar holen, wenn man an welche kommt.
(Oder sein lassen, weil "sehr weich" eventuell auch gleichzeitig "sehr viel giftige Weichmacher" bedeuten könnte. Keine Ahnung)

Gruß
Chris


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (4. April 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts mit dem Lenker, alter Ritchey WCS, hier aus dem Bikemarkt preiswert erstanden. 41cm breit, Gewicht ok, passt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die dünnsten sind immer noch die esi racer, oder halt lenkerband!


----------



## xmaxle (4. April 2013)

Unbedingt Lenkerstopfen nicht vergessen ! Super Aufbau !


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2013)

Besten Dank für den Tipp mit den Redline Hex Mini, die gibt es bei fahrradsaturn.com und werden bestellt 

An die Lenkerstopfen wird natürlich gedacht, soll ja nicht jeder auf die harte Tour lernen müssen dass das auch mal ein Loch in den Schenkel oder Baum stanzen kann


----------



## gtbiker (11. April 2013)

Weiter gehts hier mit einem ernüchternden Kapitel, den Felgen.
Es gibt wohl am Markt so 2-3 verschiedene 12" Felgen, was an sich schon mal sehr wenig ist. Alles Kastenfelgen der billigsten Art und Weise.
Ich habe letztlich die Schürmann genommen, bereut habe ich es sofort nach Ankunft der Teile. Die versprochenen 110g Gewicht stimmen hinten und vorne nicht, 168 bzw 169g sind es tatsächlich. Dazu sind die Teile absolut schäbig verarbeitet, der Felgenstoß klafft weit auseinander, die 16 Loch sind auch schäbig rausgebohrt. Im Zentrierständer haben die Felgen dazu am Stoß einen mächtigen Höhenschlag. 
Angesichts des Labels "Made in Germany" schäme ich mich für solche Produkte!

Sollte irgendjemand jemals gute 12" Felgen finden, bitte bitte melden!


----------



## gtbiker (12. April 2013)

Weiter gehts hier mit den Naben. Novatec, preiswert und gut; trotz alter Unkenrufe. 16+32 Loch. 77+140 g schlagen hier ins Gewicht.


----------



## gtbiker (14. April 2013)

Weiter gehts hier mit den Speichen. Schon mal jemand versucht Speichen mit einer Länge kleiner als 80mm zu kaufen? Genau, gibts nicht. Also hab ich erst selbst experimentiert mit diversen Lösungen, das hat mir aber alles nicht gefallen. Eine Gewinderollmaschine wollte ich mir wegen den paar Speichen nun auch nicht kaufen, die Teile sind doch recht kostenintensiv, also hab ich mal einen Thread dazu aufgemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=626640
Und siehe da, Thomas von german-lightness.de konnte mir helfen. Mit ihm kurz die Daten ausgetauscht (16x85mm, 8x80mm und 8x69mm) und wenige Tage später bekam ich ein kleines Päckchen 
An dieser Stelle nochmals herzlichen Dank für diesen erstklassigen Service! 





So konnten am WE also die Laufräder komplettiert werden, sehr schön, es geht voran! Einspeichen, zentrieren, dazwischen immer brav abdrücken, fertig ist der kleine 12" Laufradsatz. Gewichte VR: 298g, HR: 355g; macht zusammen 653g geballte Laufradsatzpower!


----------



## Y_G (14. April 2013)

Einfach nur geil


----------



## gtbiker (16. April 2013)

Weiter gehts hier mit der Gabel. Schon mal jemand versucht eine Starrgabel für 12" Räder mit gewindelosem 1 1/8" Schaft in Alu zu besorgen? Genau, ist das gleiche wie mit den kurzen Speichen - gibt`s nicht!
Bei alibaba.com will man eine Mindestabnahme von 100 Stück, so viele brauch ich dann doch nicht. Überlegungen zur Einkürzung von einer Starrgabel mit geraden Gabelscheiden gebe ich irgendwann auch auf. Customgabel vom freundlichen Rahmenbauer kommt aus Kostengründen nicht in Frage.
Also fix mal Kokua angeschrieben ob was möglich sei....tatsächlich antwortet mir recht schnell eine freundliche Angestellte. Die Worte "natürlich" und "selbstverständlich", die ich der E-Mail entnehme, lassen augenblicklich die Großhirnrinde zucken, ein sanftes kitzeln wird durch den Thalamus ans Kleinhirn weitergeleitet; ich formuliere die Antwort. Freie Farbwahlmöglichkeit und unkomplizierte Bezahlungsmodalität lassen Freude aufkommen 

Voll freudiger Erwartung warte ich 3 Wochen....Nachfrage bei Kokua ergibt dass DPD keinen Namen an der Klingel gefunden hat und das Paket daher zurück gegangen ist. Seltsam nur das DPD ca 1x pro Woche hier klingelt 
Also die Bitte an Kokua nach erneutem Versand mit DHL und siehe da, am nächsten Morgen klingelt der gelbe Mann und drückt mir das Paket in die Hand.

Ich konklusiere also mal kurz:
Kokua: Herzlichen Dank, das ist Service und Kundenfreundlichkeit 
DHL: Solide Angelegenheit, wie eigentlich fast immer 
DPD: Versagt, auf ganzer Linie 

Wie auch immer, die Gabel ist da und ich bin gespannt ob die Schaftlänge ausreicht und ob das Gewicht halbwegs erträglich ist. Kurz: 2x ja.

Die Gabel wiegt schön leichte 238g mit bereits eingeschlagener Kralle, sehr gut. Die Farbe ist auch nett, hatte ich so gewählt.
Nur eine Sache hatte ich nich bedacht, bzw gedacht "passt schon!", die Einbaubreite der Nabe 
Und genau da ist natürlich jetzt das Problem, die eingespeichte VR-Nabe hat normale 100mm Einbaubreite, die Gabel hingegen verlangt 74mm Einbaubreite 
Nun gut, muss ich mir irgendwas einfallen lassen.

Bilder:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (16. April 2013)

Und ich sach noch:


trifi70 schrieb:


> ...Außer Ersatzgabeln der üblichen Verdächtigen (im besten Fall Kokua, sonst Speci, Merida, Puky...) fällt mir nix ein...



Is doch ein toller Service!  Ne komplette Gabel mit dem Gewicht habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen, aber gut, sie ist ja auch in erster Linie... kurz.  Darf ich fragen, in welcher Größenordnung bei Kokua die Ersatzteilpreise liegen?

Mit der Nabe ist ärgerlich, also nochmal umspeichen und wenns ganz dick kommt, auch nochmal neue Speichen ordern wegen Länge...


----------



## gtbiker (16. April 2013)

Umspeichen und neue Speichen ordern 
Nee, da nehme ich lieber den Autoheber und biege damit die Gabelscheiden auseinander 
Eine theoretische Lösung habe ich mir überlegt, muss noch bisserl Sachen besorgen und basteln, dann wird das hoffentlich.
Gabelpreis hat sich im unteren zweistelligen Bereich bewegt, wenn du es genau wissen willst schreib ich es dir gerne via PN.


----------



## trifi70 (16. April 2013)

Inkl. Wunschfarbe ist das sehr fair.  Kommt auf die Merkliste, falls ich ma was brauchen sollte... 

Wagenheber finde ich etwas brutal  Bin gespannt, wie du es letztlich passend machst


----------



## trolliver (16. April 2013)

Coole Sache, auch die Laufräder. Mein Gott, ich rede schon wie mein Sohn... ;-)

Sprödes Alu aufbiegen... das würden nur Russen machen, die in Sibirien im Winter auch ein Feuerchen unterm Motor entfachen, damit der startet. Bin auch gespannt, was du vorhast.

Die Gabel ist ein Pluspunkt für Kokua.

Oliver


----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2013)

Weiter gehts hier mit den Reifen und den Schläuchen.
Die  Wahl der Reifen fiel auf fast schon konkurrenzlose Schwalbe Black Jack in 1.9" Breite, Gewichtsangabe vom Hersteller: 260g. Tatsächliches Gewicht 249 und 255g, passt.
Warum aber ist der Schriftzug deutlich blau (auf dem Bild fast nicht zu erkennen) ? Irgendwas hat Schwalbe da nicht richtig im Griff.

Schläuche sind es SV1 geworden, Gewichtsangabe 80g, real 81g. Dafür kann man ja noch das Schräubchen am Ventil weglassen 

Felgenband ist übrigens eine Lage 1,2mm dickes Evazote und eine Lage Isolierband geworden, ist leicht und funktioniert prima. Ein Bild davon gibts nicht, das würde die Netzhaut nicht vertragen.


----------



## Fujisan (20. April 2013)

@gtbiker

hast du den Heia Rahmen zufällig bei eBay ersteigert?! Falls ja, sollten wir uns das nächste Mal besser abstimmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. April 2013)

Das sind ja in der Tat lächerliche Preise die da bezahlt werden


----------



## gtbiker (21. April 2013)

Fujisan, möglich 
Nachdem ich ein Kettler Laufrad in der Hand hatte, bei dem der Steuersatz 5cm Spiel hatte, die "Naben" von selbst die Richtung gewählt haben usw, musste ich den Rahmen einfach haben, sorry.


----------



## gtbiker (21. April 2013)

Und weiter gehts hier mit der Scheibe und den Spannern.
Scheibe ist eine 140mm FRM geworden, gabs günstig in der Bucht und ist schön leicht. Befestigt wird sie mit 6 Aluschrauben.
Bei den Spannern habe ich auf die bewährten Mountys zurückgegriffen, die sind sehr günstig und gut, dazu noch halbwegs leicht. Freilich brauche ich 2 Stück für vorne, wobei der eine noch zu lang ist und zudem ein zu kurzes Gewinde hat. Da muss ich aber erst noch eine Lösung für die vordere Naben finden, dann kann auch die Spannachse zurecht geschnitzt werden.
Die 4 Federchen, die das Ein- und Ausbauen der Laufräder erleichtern sollen, kann man ganz getrost weglassen, spart nochmal ein paar Grämmchen


----------



## Y_G (21. April 2013)

Bei der scheibenbremse hatte ich ja immer angst das sich die kleinen die in die beine hauen...


----------



## Fujisan (22. April 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Fujisan, möglich
> Nachdem ich ein Kettler Laufrad in der Hand hatte, bei dem der Steuersatz 5cm Spiel hatte, die "Naben" von selbst die Richtung gewählt haben usw, musste ich den Rahmen einfach haben, sorry.



*Absolut in Ordnung !* Ich freu mich schon auf das Ergebnis deines Aufbaus.


----------



## Cyborg (22. April 2013)

Gibt es den Rahmen bei Ebay? Wo?


----------



## Fujisan (22. April 2013)

Cyborg schrieb:


> Gibt es den Rahmen bei Ebay? Wo?



Gab...die Auktion ist bereits beendet und aktuell nichts eingestellt.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2013)

Es gab 2 Auktionen und ich finde die Preise jeweils weit unterdurchschnittlich. Auch wenn man natürlich noch viel Zeit reinstecken muss.


----------



## gtbiker (22. April 2013)

Die 2te Auktion hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen


----------



## gtbiker (23. April 2013)

Weiter gehts hier mit der Sattelklemme.
Der Rahmen benötigt 30.0mm, was gibts da leichtes außer custom vom freundlichen Plastebastler? Genau, Sattelklemme vom Cannondale Flash.

Bonusfrage: Was stimmt hier nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (24. April 2013)

das Loch in der Klemme? Ein Gewindestift gegen Verdrehen?


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2013)

Dort steckt normalerweise der "Führungsdorn", den brauche ich aber nicht, deshalb musste er weichen. Ich meine aber etwas anderes.


----------



## chris4711 (24. April 2013)

Farbe?


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2013)

100 Punkte! 
Geht ja gar nicht, 2 so verschiedene Grüntöne an einem Rad 

Naja, gabs halt ein Bad für die Klemme.


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. April 2013)

Läuft dann nicht die Klemme an?
Ich dachte, du würdest eher der Gabel nach dem Auseinanderbiegen einen schwarzen Anstrich verpassen.


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2013)

Ob die Klemme angelaufen ist, sehe ich morgen abend wenn ich sie aus ihrem Bad wieder heraushole 

Die Gabel wird nicht schwarz, sehr wahrscheinlich bleibt sie einfach in diesem leichten Grün.


----------



## chris4711 (24. April 2013)

Ja schwarz geht auch aber ich fand die Gabel bislang in dem grün ok.
Aber nachdem ich die Klemme in DEM grün gesehen hatte > hab ich den Farbton gedanklich kurz auf die Gabel übertragen... Kracher.
Das hätte ziemlich gut zum gebürsteten Rahmen passen können, oder nicht? Sind nur meine "fuffzichfennich".


----------



## gtbiker (25. April 2013)

Die Sattelklemme ist glücklicherweise nicht angelaufen, was wohl hauptsächlich an der Legierung liegt. 11g wiegt das gute Sstück jetzt mit Stahlschraube.

Übrigens war die Klemme natürlich nur sehr kurz im Bad


----------



## paradox (25. April 2013)

nice!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (26. Mai 2013)

Gibts schon ein Update? Was macht die Einbaubreite?


----------



## gtbiker (5. Juli 2013)

Sorry für die längere Pause!
Bezüglich der Nabe hat sich noch nicht viel getan. Fest steht aber; die Gabel wird behalten und die Nabe muss sich anpassen!

Zwischenzeitlich kamen die Griffe hier an, wie empfohlen habe ich die Redline Hex Mini bestellt, wiegen 57g das Paar und haben aufgezogen einen Durchmesser von 28mm, ich denke das passt.










*Stand der Dinge mal verständlich ausgedrückt:*
Rahmen	974 
Gabel		         237 
Steuersatz		  65 
Spacer		    5 
Vorbau		  74 
Lenker		114 
Griffe		          57 
Bremsanlage	 
Scheibe		65 
Schrauben für scheibe	 
Schrauben für Bremssattel 
Sattel 
Stütze		
Klemme		12 
Felgen		337 
VR Nabe		77 
HRNabe		140 
Speichen		89 
Felgenband		10 
Schläuche		162 
Reifen		504 
Spanner		61


----------



## BOOZE (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte für das 16" für mein Sohn eine 86mm breite Nabe gefertigt.
Kannst es dir in meinem Fotoalbum anschauen.
Man könnte die vorhandene Nabe zerschneiden und mit einer hülse innen verkleben oder Gewinde Eindrehen und wieder verschrauben, sollte für die kleinen Knirpse dicke reichen.


----------



## stefanxy1 (7. Juli 2013)

Mach es bei der VR-Nabe einfach wie ich: Nimm die Distanzstücke ab und dreh weg, was zu viel ist. Ich halte es für möglich, dass Die Distanzstücke in Deinem Fall sogar ganz wegbleiben können. Dann nimm einfach eine Karosseriescheibe, um das Lager ein wenig abzudecken und um ggf ein wenig aufzuspacern.
Die Achse musst Du auf jeden Fall auch kürzen, da der Schnellspanner sonst nicht spannt!

Schön, dass es bei Dir weitergeht! 
St.


----------



## gtbiker (17. Juli 2013)

Danke für eure Vorschläge! 
In die von Booze vorgeschlagene Richtung wirds gehen, habe schon gebastelt aber die Sachen frustriert wieder zur Seite gelegt. Wird aber wohl schon irgendwie werden.
Distanzstücke hat die Nabe ja nicht, nur ein breites Endstück, mehr nicht. Wenn man das abdrehen würde, müsste mna wieder einen Innensechskannt reinpressen etc. Und auch dann wäre die Nabe noch zu breit.

Derweil habe ich mal geprüft ob man den Rahmen polieren kann. Man kann, wie man sieht 




Und dann hab ich noch einen Kindersattel-Geheimtipp: Ventura-Asa Kindersattel, kostet einstellig, wiegt schön wenig.







Und wie man sehen kann, steht auf der Unterseite eine halbe Kuhhaut unnütz in die Landschaft heraus. Schneidet man sie weg und beraubt man dem Sattel noch diesem bildhübschen chinesischen Quality-Control-Aufkleber, spart man nochmal satte 3g.

Neuer Statusbereicht:
Nabe 
Rahmen 
Sattel


----------



## stefanxy1 (19. Juli 2013)

Zum Thema Nabe: Wieso Innensechskant?
Da sind doch aktuell auch keine drin? 
Schraub mal einfach ab und schau's Dir genau an. Bei mir ging's doch auch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (19. Juli 2013)

Aber sicher doch Innensechskant. Ich habe eine andere Nabe als du, angeschaut habe ich das Teil schon einige Stunden lang


----------



## gtbiker (11. August 2013)

Habe mal auf der Drehbank neue Endstücke der VR-Nabe gedreht.





Dazu habe ich noch eine lange Hülse zum aufstecken gedreht (ohne Bild), damit die Endstücken nicht so auf die Lager drücken beim verspannen. 
Ist nur eine gesteckte Lösung, funktioniert aber problemlos!


----------

